# 72 Gallon Bowfront



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

this tank holds my 2 plecos a royal and a lemon drop. I also have 2 sunnies a 14yr old female dempsey and my new edition flowerhorn from chinatown~!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Nice tank! How's the flowerhorn getting along with the Jack?


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

the jack is about 8 inches larger! lol so the flowerhorn is mainly avoiding her when she comes out. She comes out friendly for feeding and typically just relaxes all day since she is an older lady!


----------

